# Free morse ringtones



## Corky (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.planetofnoise.com/midi/morse2mid.php
Try the above site for free morse ringtones.

de corky


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Certainly makes a change from the bloody SOS ringtones. I rather fancy loading something rude onto mine like "Answer the ****ing phone!" but it's a bit long.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

benjidog said:


> Certainly makes a change from the bloody SOS ringtones. I rather fancy loading something rude onto mine like "Answer the ****ing phone!" but it's a bit long.


Maybe "CQ !!!"


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Nope, it's not S*O*S it's S*M*S..........................pete


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Interesting .... the playback nearly sounds as if it's hand-keyed.

(Thumb)


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Corky a new toy !!
Managed to navigate through the wap malarky and my phone now bursts into life with cq cq de mjk mjk. Never did remember much of what Sparks told me but you certainly cannot confuse mine now with some hip hop theme ! (Thumb) 

Mike


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

The site I use (Winmorse2) is at http://winmorse.lastdownload.com/ It is a bit more versatile than the Planet of Noise version.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Maybe "CQ !!!"


Since the phone always seems to ring at the most inconvenient time. perhaps ''*4Q*'' would be more appropriate.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

R651400 said:


> 4Q?
> 
> 
> My personal preference has always been...
> ...


Why aren't I surprised?   

I like King Ratt's recommendation in post #7 above. It works on both XP and Vista but will also work from a thumb drive. I know when an email comes in because it says:-

GLD GHXU R 425/38 =

You can imagine what my wife thinks..... but if I'm happy, she's happy...right?


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Corky said:


> http://www.planetofnoise.com/midi/morse2mid.php
> Try the above site for free morse ringtones.
> 
> de corky


Thanks Corky. I have just put one into my phone.

Regards
Neil


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> Since the phone always seems to ring at the most inconvenient time. perhaps ''*4Q*'' would be more appropriate.


Yes, I get that too, especially from those "robot calls". Maybe "QRN" works too.


----------



## DaiSparks (Jan 24, 2009)

The Siemens A55 mobile would key SOS instead of SMS when a text message was received, something lost on the uneducated masses out there.
Maybe the Germans really do have a sense of humour !!!!!


----------

